# HELP!-M Logo on Left Side of Screen/No Screen



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

First off, I own a Droid X and have never played around with a D2 so I am not very handy with them, this is a friends. The phone is a stock (never been rooted) Droid 2. The issue is when it boots up the M logo is on the left side of the screen, and when it passes that the screen is blank with only the back light flickering sometimes. The phone seems to work other than that because I can still feel the feedback from the screen and buttons and their led's work fine. The only thing I've tried is the 2.3.20 .sbf with both RSD Lite and Linux, both failed. After the failures the M logo was then split in half on each side of the screen but then returned to the same thing listed above after a battery pull. I really don't want to have him have to take it back to Verizon because I know there must be a fix. I have reassured him that I have "broken" my DX countless times but have always been able to fix it with a quick sbf through Linux.I have not had any luck searching Google so I thought I'd try this because of the great community we have. Thank you for any help!!!


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Have you re downloaded the sbf file? It may have been corrupted.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Re-downloading the file was the right call, thanks! I should've thought of that lol. The sbf worked flawlessly and the phone booted up and works fine except the same problem is there. No screen, just backlight flicker and the M logo is still on the left side when booting. Very strange problem. Oh well, I'll keep searching or hopefully someone has seen this before or at least can confirm its a hardware issue.


----------

